# Magyar/Magyarul



## cisarro

Hello guys!

I have seen in several websites the word "Hungarian" translated as *magyarul* instead of *magyar*. What's is the difference?

Köszönöm!


----------



## bibax

*magyar* - adjective;
*magyarul* - adverb;

The same difference like:

clear x clearly in English
or
claro x claramente in Spanish.


----------



## cisarro

Thank you bibax


----------



## Zsanna

Just for the sake of precision: magyarul is in Hungarian.

There are some alternatives about how you can interpret the different languages that are offered to be chosen for reading a website.

1. In Hungarian, the term (that could be imagined) would be something like "I would like to read this page _in_ English, Hungarian, etc." In this case, you'd see *Magyarul*.

2. Or you could think of "English, Hungarian, etc. version" - in which case adjectives are used before "version", so you'd just see *Magyar*. 

(It is my personal grief that as adjectives/adverbs should be written in low case letters, this looks weird to me and I don't think I'll ever get used to it.)


----------



## francisgranada

According to the explanation of Zsanna, _magyarul_ could be translated also as _en húngaro_ in Spanish. 

It's important to know, that while in the romance languages it is often (but not always) possible to use the adjectives in function of adverbs (e.g. _rápido_ instead of _rápidamente_), in Hungarian it is not possible.


----------



## cisarro

Zsanna said:


> Just for the sake of precision: magyarul is in Hungarian.
> 
> There are some alternatives about how you can interpret the different languages that are offered to be chosen for reading a website.
> 
> 1. In Hungarian, the term (that could be imagined) would be something like "I would like to read this page _in_ English, Hungarian, etc." In this case, you'd see *Magyarul*.
> 
> 2. Or you could think of "English, Hungarian, etc. version" - in which case adjectives are used before "version", so you'd just see *Magyar*.
> 
> (It is my personal grief that as adjectives/adverbs should be written in low case letters, this looks weird to me and I don't think I'll ever get used to it.)



Oh thank you! now i am clear about that


----------

